

SF state senator Leland Yee indicted on charges of corruption, arms dealing - anigbrowl
http://www.sfgate.com/file/757/757-complaint_affidavit_14-70421-nc.pdf

======
anigbrowl
Not exactly hacker news, but as Yee has been a fixture in SF politics for many
years many SF-based startup owners and VCs probably know him personally.

